# Three Words "Spring Break Fishing"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report
March 13, 2013
*

They say Mother Nature loves all her kids equally, but we're pretty sure down on San Antonio Bay we're her favorite. This week at the lodge we've been making family memories with Spring Break fishing trips while enjoying new and returning faces. Red fish action has been the perfect answer for these little ones, especially with the size of these fish.

*
Lodge Video 



Brochure http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-cont... Final-1.pdf
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

Thanks to BFL Guides Nick, Cooper, Steve, Rick


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trout action picking up over shell*

Thanks


----------

